# Paddock boots/half chaps?



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

1. Can you wear lace up paddock boots with half chaps? I really like lace ups and I feel they would be a bit more adjustable, and I like how you don't have to deal with a zipper. Would you be able to wear lace ups with half chaps?

*Yes 

*2. What brand of half chaps are best? I've been looking on horse.com at their half chaps and the Saxon Equileather half chaps really caught my eye. I need to keep the price below $40.

*I have a pair of ariat half chaps, they were expensive but they are for showing... I just found a pair that was 25$ at Greenhawk and they are fine.*

3. Are Tuffrider Women's Starter paddock boots a good choice for paddock boots? I liked the price and they looked pretty durable judging by the reviews. Should I go with those? 

*Tuffrider are great boots, Mountain Horse paddock boots are my favorite though, my Mountain Horse boots have lasted me a good 6 years and still have quite a few years left!*


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I really like almost and Ariat boot. However they like to pump up the heel and lower the ball of you foot to make it harder for your foot to go through the stirrup. Reason I tell you this is because if you're going to be walking around a lot, it gets a little painful because most of your weight will be on the ball of your foot. And yes, lace ups can go under half chaps.
Now I totally understand that cheaper half chaps appeal more to you, but that's a case where you usually get what you pay for. I bought ovation Half chaps for years and the longest the lasted was 11months (And this was when I only ride once a week) then I bought Ariat all terrain half chaps (now retired I believe) and I've had them, riding 3-4 days, for a year.


----------



## showjumper09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you just wanting to use these to school at home with? Check out Perri's paddock boots - they're inexpensive and hold up very well for the money. Plus, they're leather. I'm not a fan of the synthetic boots.

Personally, I use my nasty old cracked zip up Ariats and Grand Prix half chaps when I ride. The majority of the time though, I wear my tall boots.

Dublin makes some quality inexpensive half chaps, and Ariat makes a few that are on the cheaper side but still quality. 

Check out doversaddlery.com as well


----------



## showjumper09 (Nov 1, 2012)

goingnowhere1 said:


> I really like almost and Ariat boot. However they like to pump up the heel and lower the ball of you foot to make it harder for your foot to go through the stirrup. Reason I tell you this is because if you're going to be walking around a lot, it gets a little painful because most of your weight will be on the ball of your foot. And yes, lace ups can go under half chaps.
> Now I totally understand that cheaper half chaps appeal more to you, but that's a case where you usually get what you pay for. I bought ovation Half chaps for years and the longest the lasted was 11months (And this was when I only ride once a week) then I bought Ariat all terrain half chaps (now retired I believe) and I've had them, riding 3-4 days, for a year.












These are my Ariats (can't remember what line), which I worked 7 days a week, 60+ hours/wk, constantly on my feet or riding while I was in FL. This is their current shape (I still wear them if I ride in half chaps, they're WAY too comfy and broken in!), and I've owned them for a year now. After the hell I've put them through (the cracking is from getting them drenched in the wash rack...too busy to be changing boots!), I'd say they've held up well. 

On the contrary, I've bought cheapo boots expecting them to hold up to the same standard, needless to say they didn't. After about 2 weeks the sole had come completely off one, and the other was cracking. 

You get what you pay for.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I **just** purchased some paddock boots and half chaps last night. 

I'm a western rider wanting to take some English lessons during the winter, when I can't ride my horses outside. 

I did order some tall boots from Horze.com but the sizing is really goofy (I could notn figure it out) and the boots were way too small when they came, when I even ordered the biggest size!! (No, they were not child's boots.) So they're going back. 

I've had paddock boots and half chaps before, so those will suit me fine. 

I got some Devon-Aire paddock boots
Devon-Aire Ladies North Park Zip Paddock - Horse.com

And the Saxon Equileather half chaps
Saxon Equileather Adult Half Chaps - Horse.com

I am not going to be doing any English showing, so I don't need anything fancy. And its mostly going to be lessons once a week in the winter, so they aren'tn going to get a ton of use either. 

Works for me!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Can you wear lace up paddock boots with half chaps? I really like lace ups and I feel they would be a bit more adjustable, and I like how you don't have to deal with a zipper. Would you be able to wear lace ups with half chaps?

*I wear lace-ups with my half-chaps. I just make sure the laces are tucked into the chaps - no problem.*

2. What brand of half chaps are best? I've been looking on horse.com at their half chaps and the Saxon Equileather half chaps really caught my eye. I need to keep the price below $40.

*The best ones are the ones that fit your calf length and width the best. They all fit differently. And read reviews to make sure they have good zippers. I have a pair of thick Ariats that I use in the wintertime - I got them at a consignment store for $40 ($120 new). I also have a pair of lovely Riding Sport suede ones that I use in the summertime. Got them on Dover as a closeout for $39 ($119 regular price). Dover almost always has some good ones on sale or closeout. I don't like equileather. I don't like the feel or how it wears. Go for leather or canvas with leather patch towards the saddle.*

3. Are Tuffrider Women's Starter paddock boots a good choice for paddock boots? I liked the price and they looked pretty durable judging by the reviews. Should I go with those? 
Thanks!

*No clue. I have a pair of slightly pre-used Ariats that I got used on eBay in mint condition for $19 ($120 new). They fit my foot and wear like no tomorrow.*

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/paddock-boots-half-chaps-142935/#ixzz2BkRLXGr7


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

showjumper09 said:


> Are you just wanting to use these to school at home with? Check out Perri's paddock boots - they're inexpensive and hold up very well for the money. Plus, they're leather. I'm not a fan of the synthetic boots.
> 
> Personally, I use my nasty old cracked zip up Ariats and Grand Prix half chaps when I ride. The majority of the time though, I wear my tall boots.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am just using these to ride at home (at my barn). I am a Western rider but I am getting my old English saddle (used to be my cousin's) repaired and I'm going to use it once a week or every other week.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I am not going to be doing any English showing, so I don't need anything fancy. And its mostly going to be lessons once a week in the winter, so they aren'tn going to get a ton of use either.
> 
> Works for me!


Same here! I've got an old English saddle (I'm a Western rider and the saddle used to be my cousin's) and I'm going to be riding in it once a week or every other week, and I just needed something that would hold up for that.

I was looking at the Saxon Equileather chaps, how are they? Do the snaps pop off when you walk (like mentioned in other reviews)? Do they look at least decent and fit well? Thanks!


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

beau159 said:


> I **just** purchased some paddock boots and half chaps last night.
> 
> I'm a western rider wanting to take some English lessons during the winter, when I can't ride my horses outside.
> 
> ...


Hey! I have the same combo! I think they work pretty good together.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

My Ariat Paddock lace-ups are awesome! I bought them slightly used and cleaned 'em up, added a new liner with an arch support and I've ridding about 20+ lessons in them, where I've gotten them totally drenched in the washrack after EACH LESSON, (hot here so post-riding hose-downs are mandatory...I then take em home, stick em in my husband's shop and after a few DAYS I'll buff off all the mud and crud, polish em up again with a good quality leather polish, and they are perfect! No cracking, H2o damage, or problems where the stitching comes together . I'm totally impressed with their quality.

However I "liked" someone's post on this thread due to their 100% right on comment regarding WALKING IN THEM! It's awful if you need to walk or stand around in them for any length of time, ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE FLAT FEET! Even my expensive arch supporting insoles don't help...they're worse in that respect (literally) than my 3 inch stilleto tall-boots which I wear out with dresses and such...its really odd!

My 1/2 chaps I think are Grand Prix brand in medium. They fit GREAT and I have short legs and really muscular calves which were ALWAYS DIFFICULT to fit as a 20-something person(when I was tiny!) so I was very worried...these are perfect tho and were like, $50!

They're the zip kind not the Velcro kind I'd been used to AND they're leather not sueded, which I was also not used to, but they feel/fit great and the bottom snap stays closed always! 

Hope this helps!! :0)


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i still ride in a pair of ariat cobalt zip paddock boots that i bought back in 1999 i believe. whatever year they came out with the cobalt line. anyways - they're fantastic and still holding up well. the leather doesn't look as nice (i wear them for everything) but they're still great. again, like others have said, you get what you pay for.

however, on that note, i have a pair of these half chaps from dover: Riding Sport™ Canvas Half Chaps | Dover Saddlery that i've had since christmas of 2006 i believe. they're still going strong with one exception - i had a horse rub me on a fence which tore the canvas on the outside of one chap. that tear has never gotten bigger and has otherwise not affected the chaps in any way. that happened in 2007 or 2008 and i'm STILL wearing them. if that tells you something. you can usually find them on sale through the dover sale catalog for $29.99 or so. well worth the $ imo.


----------

